# Found this pic, had a good laugh!



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

So I was looking at all my old pics on my camera and I found these pics of my dog Jessie and one of my hedgehogs (hard to tell which one, may have been a baby). The thing that makes me laugh is the expression on Jessie's face. :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww what a cute little baby.  The crossed eyes are hilarious!


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah she had no clue I had the baby on her head, shes scared to death of hedgehogs!!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

So cute!


----------

